# ekiga3 - failing to build



## frig (May 27, 2011)

My problem does occur on 2 machines (amd64 desktop and i586 netbook). Both run on nearly the same configurations on each port.

First off here's the output of the build-failure:


```
/usr/local/include/ptlib/thread.h: In constructor 'PThreadObj2Arg<ObjType, Arg1Type, Arg2Type>::PThreadObj2Arg(const char*, int, ObjType&,
 Arg1Type, Arg2Type, void (ObjType::*)(Arg1Type, Arg2Type), bool)':
/usr/local/include/ptlib/thread.h:665: warning: declaration of 'autoDelete' shadows a member of 'this'
In file included from ../../lib/gui/xvwindow.h:54,
                 from ../../lib/gui/xvwindow.cpp:39:
../../lib/gui/xwindow.h: At global scope:
../../lib/gui/xwindow.h:247: error: ISO C++ forbids declaration of 'PColourConverter' with no type
../../lib/gui/xwindow.h:247: error: expected ';' before '*' token
../../lib/gui/xwindow.h:247: error: expected ';' before '*' token
../../lib/gui/xwindow.cpp: In constructor 'XWindow::XWindow()':
../../lib/gui/xwindow.cpp:127: error: '_colorConverter' was not declared in this scope
../../lib/gui/xwindow.cpp: In destructor 'virtual XWindow::~XWindow()':
../../lib/gui/xwindow.cpp:175: error: '_colorConverter' was not declared in this scope
../../lib/gui/xwindow.cpp:176: error: type '<type error>' argument given to 'delete', expected pointer
../../lib/gui/xwindow.cpp: In member function 'virtual int XWindow::Init(Display*, Window, _XGC*, int, int, int, int, int, int)':
../../lib/gui/xwindow.cpp:265: error: 'PVideoFrameInfo' was not declared in this scope
../../lib/gui/xwindow.cpp:265: error: expected `;' before 'srcFrameInfo'
../../lib/gui/xwindow.cpp:266: error: 'srcFrameInfo' was not declared in this scope
../../lib/gui/xwindow.cpp:267: error: 'dstFrameInfo' was not declared in this scope
../../lib/gui/xwindow.cpp:269: error: '_colorConverter' was not declared in this scope
../../lib/gui/xwindow.cpp:269: error: 'PColourConverter' has not been declared
../../lib/gui/xwindow.cpp: In member function 'virtual void XWindow::PutFrame(uint8_t*, uint16_t, uint16_t)':
../../lib/gui/xwindow.cpp:302: error: '_colorConverter' was not declared in this scope
gmake[5]: *** [xvwindow.lo] Error 1
gmake[5]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....
gmake[5]: *** [xwindow.lo] Error 1
gmake[5]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/net/ekiga3/work/ekiga-3.2.6/lib/gui'
gmake[4]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
gmake[4]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/net/ekiga3/work/ekiga-3.2.6/lib/gui'
gmake[3]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
gmake[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/net/ekiga3/work/ekiga-3.2.6/lib'
gmake[2]: *** [all] Error 2
gmake[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/net/ekiga3/work/ekiga-3.2.6/lib'
gmake[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
gmake[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/net/ekiga3/work/ekiga-3.2.6'
gmake: *** [all] Error 2
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/net/ekiga3.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/net/ekiga3.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11/gnome2.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11/gnome2.
```

I do not really need gnome2 at all but it bugs me that it won't compile (though I remember it did without problems last time), I searched for days now trying to solve it via Google but I couldn't find anything.

PS. I assume that something is wrong in my xconfiguration (build) or something in relation to x probably.

MfG frig


----------



## carlton_draught (Jun 9, 2011)

I'm getting a failure here too with net/ekiga3. I've tried to get it to compile from portmaster, and also doing
`# make deinstall`
`# make clean`
`# make distclean`
`# make install`
And it still doesn't work. Here is the output.



```
installing xh.gmo as /usr/local/share/locale/xh/LC_MESSAGES/ekiga.mo
installing zh_CN.gmo as /usr/local/share/locale/zh_CN/LC_MESSAGES/ekiga.mo
installing zh_HK.gmo as /usr/local/share/locale/zh_HK/LC_MESSAGES/ekiga.mo
installing zh_TW.gmo as /usr/local/share/locale/zh_TW/LC_MESSAGES/ekiga.mo
gmake[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/net/ekiga3/work/ekiga-3.2.6/po'
gmake[1]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/net/ekiga3/work/ekiga-3.2.6'
gmake[2]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/net/ekiga3/work/ekiga-3.2.6'
gmake[2]: Nothing to be done for `install-exec-am'.
test -z "/usr/local/share/applications" || /usr/local/bin/gmkdir -p "/usr/local/share/applications"
 install  -o root -g wheel -m 444 ekiga.desktop '/usr/local/share/applications'
GCONF_CONFIG_SOURCE=xml:merged:/usr/local/etc/gconf/gconf.xml.defaults gconftool-2 --makefile-install-rule ekiga.schemas 2>&1 > /dev/null
gconftool-2 --shutdown
**
GLib-GIO:ERROR:gdbusconnection.c:2270:initable_init: assertion failed: (connection->initialization_error == NULL)
gmake[2]: *** [install-schemas] Abort trap: 6 (core dumped)
gmake[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/net/ekiga3/work/ekiga-3.2.6'
gmake[1]: *** [install-am] Error 2
gmake[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/net/ekiga3/work/ekiga-3.2.6'
gmake: *** [install-recursive] Error 1
*** Error code 2

Stop in /usr/ports/net/ekiga3.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/net/ekiga3.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/net/ekiga3.
```

Any ideas?


----------



## carlton_draught (Jun 9, 2011)

I fixed this problem with a little googling. I was logged in as root, then manually entered bash as my shell of choice. From there I was installing. I think bash was the problem.

`# su -`
`# portmaster net/ekiga3`


----------

